# Grants and help with funeral expense



## salaried (27 Apr 2013)

Hello, My brother passed away recently and after the funeral certain members of my family disappeared when it came to discussing paying their way, I now have a bill for 6000.00 euro which if I have to pay for it myself I will, My brother was for the first time in his working life on jobseekers allowance and was a single man, I have already applied for the bereavement grant , I would be grateful if anyone who has been in the same situation could help me regarding other grants , I think I am entitled to six weeks payment from social wefare after his passing to pay towards his funeral costs but if there is something else I could apply for that I am not aware of and you are i would be grateful for any help, I am sorry if this sounds cold and calculating but I want to sort this out as soon as I can, Thanks in advance , Regards Cumnor.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Apr 2013)

Hi salaried,

You may find something useful on Citizen's Info and perhaps see if there is anything else that you may be able to claim for.

A read of this key post may help also.


----------



## STEINER (27 Apr 2013)

salaried said:


> Hello, My brother passed away recently and after the funeral certain members of my family disappeared when it came to discussing paying their way, I now have a bill for 6000.00 euro which if I have to pay for it myself I will, My brother was for the first time in his working life on jobseekers allowance and was a single man, I have already applied for the bereavement grant , I would be grateful if anyone who has been in the same situation could help me regarding other grants , I think I am entitled to six weeks payment from social wefare after his passing to pay towards his funeral costs but if there is something else I could apply for that I am not aware of and you are i would be grateful for any help, I am sorry if this sounds cold and calculating but I want to sort this out as soon as I can, Thanks in advance , Regards Cumnor.



Hi,

sorry about your brother's passing.

My single elderly relative passed away recently and there was a similar funeral bill.  No offspring, just very elderly siblings and nieces/nephews.  I can identify with your experience re the non-paying relative, how about getting an unprompted text saying he/she won't pay anything towards funeral and then giving an "emotional"  eulogy in the church!

The undertaker advised us to apply to the local Social Protection officer ( formerly called Social Welfare community welfare officer) for some assistance, maybe up to 2k at his discretion.  We got some assistance there.  I think they call it an Exceptional Needs Payment.  As your brother was on JA payment, you will get some payment here.

Yes, we have also applied for the €850 bereavement grant ( sent the death cert off with the application).

Yes, we got 6 weeks social welfare payment after death.  Contact the JA section to enquire.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Apr 2013)

Sorry about your brother's death.

As he was a single man with no dependents I don't think he'll be entitled to the 6 weeks after death payment. The SP site is under re-construction at present so it's impossible to find any info.


----------



## salaried (29 Apr 2013)

Hi, Steiner, Cashier,  Sue Ellen , And black sheep, I really appreciate your condolences and your advice and have taking it on board, Cashier he was not a member of the credit union but thank you for giving me direction regarding speaking to the funeral directors , Sue Ellen I will ring the citizens advice for more information and thanks for that, I would not have thought about them until you mentioned it,  Steiner thanks for letting me know about the exceptional needs payment,  I will look in to that, I was not aware of it so thank you, Black sheep thank you for looking in to the sp site , I will look in to it myself during the week, Again thank you for your support and help, Regards Cumnor.


----------



## salaried (9 May 2013)

Hi, I am updating this for future reference in case somebody else finds themselves in the same situation, I was not entitled to the six weeks social welfare payments as my brother was a single man,  I enquired about the exceptional needs grant and was told as two of his siblings were in full time employment, Me being one of them that I was wasting my time,  But if I decided on going ahead with applying they needed payslips and bank account details etc,  When some members of a family hardly see or talk to each other its next to impossible to get them to cooperate,  So much for paying in to the system for the best part of forty years,  And hoping to get something back even at the very end, Thanks again for your help, Regards Cumnor.


----------



## mollie006 (28 May 2013)

Sorry to hear that you couldn't get any help.  Thank you for posting this information.  Good luck to you going forward


----------



## salaried (28 May 2013)

Thanks Mollie.


----------



## Condon (8 Jul 2013)

*Carer's benefit on death of The Carer*

Hello everyone and thank you for the information above.

We have had a sudden, unexpected death of a sibling last month who was a full-time carer for a widowed parent for 10 years, and lived with them (cohabitant). We are very grateful for their care.  Said sibling was single, with non-dependent children in employment (i.e. no dependents.  Does not seem like cared-for-parent is classified as a "dependent"?). 

Here are our questions, we are unable to find answers on the relevant sites (Citizen's Information and Dept. of Social Protection re death of a Carer, only death of those being cared for).  Sibling was in receipt of no other payment from The Department and cared-for-parent receives a state pension.  We are taking care of the parent at home, temporarily, who requires full-time care (immobile).

Am unable to put the URL for 'Social Welfare Payments following a death' here.

(1) Can the carer's allowance continue for 6 weeks?  It appears not as the allowance is not on the list.  It does not seem that this situation is addressed anywhere?
(2) We will apply for the bereavement grant.  There was no Credit Union account. From the above information it seems like there is no other payments available?  Please advise.
(3) How do we get access to the post office pension for parent?  There are no contingency funds.

Thank you in advance.


----------

